

Ask HN: Review my web app Availablefordating.com - bond

The idea is to find a partner only when he or she is available for dating.<p>Basically you post when you're available for dating at a particular day so that others can see your profile and contact you. If you aren't available for dating then you won't be on the search results and won't receive messages from other users.<p>Any feedback or suggestion on how to improve the site would be appreciated.
Thanks!<p>http://availablefordating.com
======
pedalpete
you've got a good domain, and it speaks directly to your description of being
available at a certain day/time.

Why isn't that description on your website anywhere?

Particularly in the very popular dating space, you need to set youself apart.
you say 'no frills dating' which has absolutely no meaning.

If I've got what you are doing correctly you are doing a 'who else has a free
night and wants to go on a date'? that has value. But you have to tell people.

From a design perspective, your orange highlighted items look like links, but
they are just highlights, so I'd look into fixing that, and I think you should
move the sign-up to another page to give yourself more room to explain why
your site is better than the rest.

Also, the problem (if I understand it right) is that most dating sites when
they are just starting out don't have enough people on them, so I think you
need to make sure you have people looking for dates, or good ways to invite
people. You need to make it look like the site has activity and that people
are getting dates or looking at the available slots.

Also, that image of the perv grabbing that girl is really bad. I've always
been surprised that dating sites use real people in the image rather than a
silhouette where the person viewing the page can kinda see themselves in it.

Just my cents.

~~~
bond
Thanks for your feedback!

"Why isn't that description on your website anywhere?" Will try to add a
description.

"you say 'no frills dating' which has absolutely no meaning." Will
Reword/remove the "No frills dating". Need to come up with a good line.

"If I've got what you are doing correctly you are doing a 'who else has a free
night and wants to go on a date'? that has value. But you have to tell
people." Yes, it's basically that. Have a free night/day and put yourself
available or look for others available at that time frame.

As for the site activity i'm finding this the hard part to fill in. Still
haven't found a way to grab people's attention...

I think that most people want to relate with the ones in the images so dating
sites tend to use real people...

Thanks again for your feedback.

------
secret
Maybe it's just me, but I don't think the tag line "no frills dating" will
appeal to women. I get what you're going for, but I would try to reword that.

I would also suggest to try a different design for the page as it looks like a
template for a dating affiliate site, not an original project.

~~~
bond
I see what you mean with women... Will reword that so it can relate trust to
women. As for the template, i tried to design something that was proven to
work. Maybe that wasn't a good idea... Thanks.

